# Adobe Acrobat - Formular per E-Mail



## TEE (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

habe ein Riesenproblem mit Acrobat?! Ich habe ein Formular erstellt, jetzt soll nach Ausfüllen des Formulars die Datei über einen Button an eine vorgegebene E-Mail-Adresse gesendet werden.

Dazu habe ich eine Grafik (Button) erstellt die in dem Dokument plaziert ist, darüber ein Formularfeld gelegt mit dem Java-Befehl:

this.mailDoc(true, "Name@Adresse.com", "", "", "Beschreibung der  Mitteilung");

Wenn ich das ganze jetzt ausprobiere wird weder die E-Mail versendet, noch das Dokument als Anhang beigelegt. Das einzige was funktioniert, die Betreffzeile wird korrekt ausgefüllt.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen, ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
Oder habe ich irgendwas vergessen?

THX TEE


----------

